# I still don't have 6.3b!



## Mags (Nov 20, 2003)

Even after D* said we'd all have it by 1/12, I just checked and I do not have it.

When I first turned on the TV, I was hopeful. Instead of displaying a picture, all I got was static (like in the old days when an analog channel wasn't coming in). I unplugged the box and let it reset - and it came back on, but with 6.3a.

Am I the only one that hasn't gotten 6.3b yet?????? Jeesh.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's hoping you get it by midnight tonight!


----------



## dbaile (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I'm the "D*" who was told that we'd all have it by the 12th. I don't have it yet, either and I forced a call this morning to try and capture it. No joy. Interestingly, the PHONE settings menu had been saying that the next scheduled call was something like 1/26 and today it said 1/12 around noon. Maybe it will be up, then. The problems, meanwhile, have seemed to subside so I restarted the Dolby Digital sound output, and voila, I was back to reboots and audio dropouts and all the rest. I WANT MY 6.3B!!


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't have it yet either...


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Checked this morning and NO update. Called D last night they said everyone will have it by the 12th and if I did not get it to call them Saturday and they would force the update. Guess I'll call them Saturday bright and early.  

John


----------



## MAGold (Jan 5, 2007)

I expect I will still be up at midnight and make the call then my box has become an expensive paper wieght with multiple reboots every hour...


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

Odd.

Strange how results vary.

Mine works much better with 6.3a, except OTA Fox. 

No more stuttering.

But then I never watch OTA, sometimes I put it on for visitors who enjoy sports.


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

Mags said:


> Even after D* said we'd all have it by 1/12, I just checked and I do not have it.
> 
> When I first turned on the TV, I was hopeful. Instead of displaying a picture, all I got was static (like in the old days when an analog channel wasn't coming in). I unplugged the box and let it reset - and it came back on, but with 6.3a.
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't gotten 6.3b yet?????? Jeesh.


Nope, I don't have it either. I am highly concerned right now that I am going to have more audio drops watching Jack save the world on sunday night.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

No joy here. Forced a call a few hours ago.


----------



## vikefan (Oct 29, 2006)

Been forcing calls for over a month now. No upgrade. Daily reboots though. Maybe today I hope.


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

MAGold said:


> I expect I will still be up at midnight and make the call then my box has become an expensive paper wieght with multiple reboots every hour...


Got 6.3b after a forced call to a DIFFERENT number than I usually use last night at 9:00pm PST.

Watched for for 4 hours with no reboots. Got up this morning, no reboots had occured overnight.

I had my machine reboot twice after 6.3a. I cut the power for 30 seconds and haven't had a mid-viewing reboot since.


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

Not yet for me... 

Hong.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

My FOX/NBC box has been updated.
My CBS/ABC box has not.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

6.3b successfully installed last night. Half my season passes are missing.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I still don't have it (Seattle, WA). I've forced a call many times (every other day or so) the past couple of weeks. I'll try again today.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't have it either. My season passes worked this week for Boston Legal, Grey's A. and House. I hope that issue is done.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

Nope, not here either. 

T-minus 27.5 hours to the 24 season premier.....


----------



## Mags (Nov 20, 2003)

I got 6.3b last night! 

Now, hopefully it will fix the audio problems on FOX AND not cause any other problems.......


----------



## vikefan (Oct 29, 2006)

:up: Forced a call this morning and I got it.


----------



## skirjonen (Sep 13, 2004)

Been forcing calls with my two HR10s like mad, but no joy...  

FIOSTV....


----------



## alltimesaresoon (Jul 28, 2006)

sorry dude. hope is there. got mine today


----------



## gravykev (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't have it yet either....forcing calls like mad, even tried changing call in #'s but alas to no avail. 

I see were it says 6.3a but where would it say 'Pending Restart' if I do get it, so I can restart ASAP.


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

How many people WITHOUT the upgrade to 6.3b have STOCK machines? No hacks and no hard drive upgrades. My one machine that has not been upgraded has 2 brand new 400gb hard drives that were installed with Instant Cake. This machine is still at 3.1.


----------



## tony17 (Jun 2, 2003)

lorick said:


> How many people WITHOUT the upgrade to 6.3b have STOCK machines? No hacks and no hard drive upgrades. My one machine that has not been upgraded has 2 brand new 400gb hard drives that were installed with Instant Cake. This machine is still at 3.1.


I've got a stock unit without the upgrade yet....24 starts tom and I will be a bit upset if I still dont have my fox ota fixed!


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

I have one and my son has two STOCK Hr10's. One of his got the update today, his other unit an mine have not received it.


----------



## vikefan (Oct 29, 2006)

1.5 years old. Never hacked


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

me neither
sans hacks


----------



## skirjonen (Sep 13, 2004)

:up: finally got one updated after don't know how many calls... That's my 24 box so I'm good. 

oh yes, all stock both of them


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

lorick said:


> How many people WITHOUT the upgrade to 6.3b have STOCK machines? No hacks and no hard drive upgrades. My one machine that has not been upgraded has 2 brand new 400gb hard drives that were installed with Instant Cake. This machine is still at 3.1.


I have a stock machine. No hacks, no mods, no 6.3b. Forced 3 calls yesterday and one about 30 minutes ago. The dropouts during last night's football game were numerous.

T-minus 9:40 to the 24 premier.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

That's what I did. I also switched back and forth between local access phone numbers. Status will say "pending restart" instead of "succeeded." Then just go back a couple of screens and select restart recorder.

I finally got my 6.3b after last night's game.

It sounds like some people are only forcing one or two calls a day. Not enough!!

With 24 coming on at 8PM, I would probably try every half hour. 

Good luck!


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

No 6.3b here... still stuck at 6.3a on my "stock unhacked" HR10-250 even after forcing NUMEROUS phone calls to closest local number AND changing to another number. Guess its time to call D* to see if they really CAN reset my unit so it will get the 6.3b download.

Good news is my "main" HR10-250 with 2 new 250GB Seagate 7200.10 drives running PTVnetHD 1.1 and InstantCake SE 3.1.5f is recording fine. I'll upgrade it to 6.3b if and when the 6.3x bugs are gone AND PTVnetHD & InstantCake are updated to handle the final "stable" 6.3x software. In the meantime 3.1.5f runs fine although

Has anybody had any luck with D* resetting their HR10-250 for the 6.3b update or should I just keep dialing randomly to get this update?


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

I am still at 6.3a and they said yesterday the only thing they could do was send an HR20. I said I would wait a few days. Nothing again this morning.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

timb2112 said:


> .
> 
> It sounds like some people are only forcing one or two calls a day. Not enough!!
> 
> ...


So you're saying that the more you force, the more likely you are to get it?

I was thinking you force the call and the update was either in the stream or it wasn't.


----------



## fitdad (Sep 14, 2005)

I got my upgrade on tuesday. (Although I didn't know) That night when Boston Legal was recording there was a reboot. The difference was that although I missed 5 minutes or so of programming, the recording picked up once it went through its reboot. That had never happened before. Hardly acceptable. But different. since then no audio dropouts, and knock on wood no reboots.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

AreBee said:


> So you're saying that the more you force, the more likely you are to get it?
> 
> I was thinking you force the call and the update was either in the stream or it wasn't.


It is in the stream, but the phone call authorizes the download through the stream. You won't get it until you force a call and get a "pending restart" status.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

gravykev said:


> I don't have it yet either....forcing calls like mad, even tried changing call in #'s but alas to no avail.
> 
> I see were it says 6.3a but where would it say 'Pending Restart' if I do get it, so I can restart ASAP.


It will say it on the screen after hitting select (after the phone call completes).


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

DTv told me they cannot force the update after repeatedly telling me they could so I either stay at 6.3a or instant cake the HD back to 3.1.5f and let it try to update to 6.3b as 6.3a should have been replaced by 6.3b in the stream.  

Forgot to add they offered me the HR20 for free as they said my HR10 was obviously defective.

John


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

JonR said:


> DTv told me they cannot force the update after repeatedly telling me they could so I either stay at 6.3a or instant cake the HD back to 3.1.5f and let it try to update to 6.3b as 6.3a should have been replaced by 6.3b in the stream.
> 
> Forgot to add they offered me the HR20 for free as they said my HR10 was obviously defective.
> 
> John


Your HR10 is NOT defective. Keep forcing the calls and look for "pending restart." You need the call to authorize the download.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

And there's NOTHING more "defective" than your average HR20. Just like the one that's currently collecting dust in my closet.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I just got 6.3b around 7:15pm. After the initial reboot/installation my Tivo has booted twice once while watching 24!! So much for 6.3b. D* is getting my call tomorrow, I am 100% fed up with their crap.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Just forced a call (for the umpteenth time) and got the "Pending Restart" message. So nwo I've got 6.3b (Seattle, WA). We'll see if it solves my Fox/OTA audio dropout issues (which were really the only persistent 6.3a issues). My reboots lasted for two weeks in December, but really nothing since then.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

You guys gave me a ray of hope but NO dice..... "Succeeded" as always.  

Not one audio drop on 24.........  

John


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

JonR said:


> You guys gave me a ray of hope but NO dice..... "Succeeded" as always.
> 
> Not one audio drop on 24.........
> 
> John


You are not alone. I have nothing but success.


----------



## zxrocksteve (May 22, 2003)

This update lottery is getting ridiculous. Ive been forcing calls everyday for a week, still no 6.3b. There needs to be a way to force an update when one is available. 

The 24 premiere was basically unwatchable. I had sound dropouts every few minutes. This was the worse Ive seen so far. Luckily I planned ahead when it became obvious I was not going to get an upgrade that fixes the problem and had my SD DirectTivo record 24 also. No HD, but at least I could hear what was going on. 

I dont know, but maybe its time to give Dish Network a look. I mean if I have to go to a non-Tivo HD box to get the HD channels DirectTV is adding I might as well look at all my options. The Tivo Series 3 HD may be an option for local OTA HD.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Still no update here in Chicago either, what really ticks me off is having a 50" plasma watching our Chicago Bears in the playoffs in high def on Fox and have three quarters of the game without audio. Still at 6.3A, just did a forced call this morning and nothing. They better have it to my machine by next Sunday, this is crazy.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

timb2112 said:


> That's what I did. I also switched back and forth between local access phone numbers. Status will say "pending restart" instead of "succeeded." Then just go back a couple of screens and select restart recorder.
> 
> I finally got my 6.3b after last night's game.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I never forced ANY calls, and I received 6.3b on both machines recently. So apparently zero calls a day is enough.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by AreBee
So you're saying that the more you force, the more likely you are to get it?



timb2112 said:


> It is in the stream, but the phone call authorizes the download through the stream. You won't get it until you force a call and get a "pending restart" status.


I forced about 25 calls yesterday with no luck. I changed access numbers too and the "Loading info" portion of the call took 10-15 minutes. I thought I was in, but did not get the "Pending Restart" command.

Audio dropouts (with video glitch) during 24 occurred every 2-3 minutes. Had to turn on the closed captioning. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

My understanding has always been that for any given time period (probably a day) you're either scheduled to get it or not. It's not like a lottery were you can inrease your chances of getting it by forcing multiple calls one right after the other.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a CSR. She told me that I should have had the upgrade by now. She noted that my HR10 had not called in since Jan 7th which is incorrect as I have forced one successful daily call including yesterday for the last week. Seems like my calls are not registering in the system. I guess I will just keep trying for a couple of days and then call them back. Frustrating as 24 was the pits last night. I am changing our season pass to FoxE 88 for the time being versus my OTA.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't gotten 6.3b either yet, haven't tried forcing any calls because my receiver dials in almost daily anyway. But last night was too much, there were so many drop-outs during 24, especially during the beginning of the hours. Time for me to start forcing!!


----------



## zxrocksteve (May 22, 2003)

nrc said:


> My understanding has always been that for any given time period (probably a day) you're either scheduled to get it or not. It's not like a lottery were you can inrease your chances of getting it by forcing multiple calls one right after the other.


Every time I force a dial in it feels sort of like a spin of the roulette wheel. Every time I hope this time the DirectTV upgrade gods smile on me and I get a fix for this thing. But so far my luck with this is the same as my luck with the Texas State lottery, bad.


----------



## timb2112 (Dec 2, 2005)

ShiningBengal said:


> Hmmm. I never forced ANY calls, and I received 6.3b on both machines recently. So apparently zero calls a day is enough.


Your HR10 made a scheduled call on its own. You were then authorized for the download, then received it through the bitstream (i.e. satellite).


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

I called and talked to several techs over several hours at D* trying to "force" my call for 6.3b and I was told that once your system has 6.3a you can force all you want but you are no longer connecting to D* service, rather you are just connecting to TiVo. Now before anyone rips my head off telling me I am wrong, I am just reporting what I was told. The CSR said she was going to set my machine up for a callback which could be anywhere from instantaneous to 24 hours and at that point it should be there. Somewhere between 3 and 10 hours later the call was made and the update was there. So there may be something to the people who are saying that htey never called and got the update.


----------



## kaiguy (Oct 4, 2005)

I was forcing calls daily until I got the "pending restart" yesterday. So forcing definitely works.


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

I just noticed that mine got updated. Last call was on 1/12.

Hong.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I feel like I'm held hostage like Jack Bauer waiting on DTv to release the magic....

Just forced a call and received "Succeeded", Oh Joy

Time to do a low level format and install 3.1.5f image and let it update.

John


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Still no update 38134. Several forced calls no pending restart. I would be real peaved if I did not get 88. I only have drop outs on CBS maybe once every couple of weeks. Not sure why some get it so fast and others (me) are near last to get it. Was the same for 6.3a


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

lorick said:


> How many people WITHOUT the upgrade to 6.3b have STOCK machines? No hacks and no hard drive upgrades.


I have no hacks or upgrades at all. I also don't have 6.3x (but then, my phone line has been unplugged for several months, and will stay that way until I read that I can finally "trust" an upgrade)


----------



## amoneys2k (Nov 2, 2006)

Still waiting for 6.3b myself and forcing calls daily. Of course, I was one of the last to get 6.3a, so I guess I haven't suffered long enough according to D*.


----------



## viper36 (Mar 19, 2002)

Actually, if you are lucky you might never get it. I have it and it does not seem to be any better than 6.3a. I still get the audio drop outs and reboots.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I still dont have it either, I was hoping I'd get it before Sunday when the Bears take on the Saints in High Def on Fox, Audio dropouts during those games is killing me.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

I still don't have it either. Not a big problem though if you get channel 88.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

A question for those fortunate to have 6.3b? Do the majority of you see the audio dropouts stop with the 6.3b? I see some people are still having trouble with the dropouts even after they get the update? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

I phoned in this evening when I got home from work and it sailed through the phone call so I thought Oh Well guess not. To my suprise I push the select button and pending restart. Rebooted and so far 1/2 way through AI and no drop outs, no reboots and all my season passes have recorded so far and all have shows scheduled. Not wanting to jinx it but so far all is OK for me.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Man I thought I was having an audio drop and looked up and it was that dang cingular commercial. Scared the crap out of me LOL


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

crwmlw said:


> Do the majority of you see the audio dropouts stop with the 6.3b?


I've been running 6.3b since 1/13. During Bowl season on Fox with 6.3a, I would often get audio and video glitches 3 or 4 times per hour. Since 6.3b was installed, nada, zip, zero problems. I've watched all of the NFL Playoff games on Fox and 4 hours of '24' without a single audio dropout.


----------



## amoneys2k (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got it *finally* with a forced call today. Keep trying, it's out there. Would have been nice to have before the 24 premier. Oh well.


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

Still Waiting. Now why did I come back from ComCrap?


----------



## summerall (Aug 5, 2001)

Crap, I haven't had my HD Tivo connected to a phone line in a long time and I just cancelled my home phone line. What's the next best way to get the update? Can I take my box over to my friends house, hook it up to his phone line and turn it on? Will it get the update, when not connected to a TV or the Sat??? I wasn't aware of the audio drop outs until I tried to watch American Idol tonight. I've got to get this fixed.

Thanks


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep I am still at 3.1.5f (hacked) the slices stoped downloading via sat. So I am beginning to wonder if I will ever get it. I force calls but all I download is Showcase junk. I called DirecTV today, the agent I talked to said she had got a few calls about this. She took my dvr service number and said she was going to escalate this. I hope it works, but I wont get my hopes up.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Summerall, you should be about to take it to a friends house and make a daily call.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

I got 6.3b yesterday after forcing a call around 7:15 PM. (060XX)

No rebooots as of yet and I didn't notice any audio dropouts in the 10-15 minutes I watched FOX OTA.


----------



## Cy Jervis (Apr 23, 2002)

Still don't have it, but Directv did respond to my email with a phone call. I have upgraded to the h20 for $99 so I can get my locals but will keep my hr10-250 for another HDTV that I needed a receiver for.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I talked to DTV again last night and they told me that I should have had 6.3b by now and that they would escalate to the next tier support which included requesting another push by TIVO. Apparently the upgrade comes directly from TIVO if I understood her correctly. Either that, or she is pulling my leg.


----------



## Les_D (Mar 6, 2002)

No 6.3b for me either.
I've forced calls every day for the last week.

I'll be calling DTV this afternoon.

American Idol was un-bearable last night. 5-20 secon drop outs every 5 to 8 minutes!

my wife was ready to kill someone! unfortunately, I'm the nearest person.


----------



## SubMan337 (May 31, 2004)

I checked status on 1/14 - last call had been on 1/8 so I forced a call. Downloaded update - pending restart - forced restart and got 6.3b installed! So far no random reboots or audio dropouts ( I never experienced these on 3.1 or 6.3a either ) I guess everything is A-OK for now. Zip Code 3445X Central Florida.

Stock HR10-250
Samsung LN-S4092D 40" LCD
both running on a UPS system


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

6.3b is still out there I got my last night thought I was going to be last


----------



## clueless2 (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336556


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

I still do not have B and have spent hours on the phone with D. They know nothing. I did a clear and delete today and will wait for it to call home at 2 or 3 in the morning and try again. D says it is all in TIVO's hands and they will try and contact them. By then the HR 30 should be out.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *steven-h*
> _I still do not have B and have spent hours on the phone with D. They know nothing. I did a clear and delete today and will wait for it to call home at 2 or 3 in the morning and try again. D says it is all in TIVO's hands and they will try and contact them. By then the HR 30 should be out._


I'm in the same boat with you as I still do not have 6.3b. DTv told me the update would be in the stream for a year so it might take a few more days to get it (how many days in a year?). 

They also blamed Tivo and call waiting which I do not have so I may re-format the HD and install 3.1.5.f and see if it will update to 6.3b.

Let us stragglers know how the C & D goes and if it really forces 6.3b to be installed.

John


----------



## mullet4evr (Nov 29, 2005)

summerall, yes you can update any DirecTivo that isn't hacked by using PPP update. Do a search and you will find my posts...I just did this a few weeks ago and I went from 3.1.5f to 6.3b right away!! 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

dthreet said:


> Yep I am still at 3.1.5f (hacked) the slices stoped downloading via sat. So I am beginning to wonder if I will ever get it. I force calls but all I download is Showcase junk. I called DirecTV today, the agent I talked to said she had got a few calls about this. She took my dvr service number and said she was going to escalate this. I hope it works, but I wont get my hopes up.


I too am at 3.1.5f and just plugged my phone line back in, forced a couple calls and....nothing. I've been having some hd problems and was hoping that the update might help to move to a different partition.

But I'm stuck at 3.1.5....


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

JonR said:


> Let us stragglers know how the C & D goes and if it really forces 6.3b to be installed.
> 
> John


 At this point C & D has had no effect. I am still at 6.3a. I have called in twice this morning and still get succeeded.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmm, well its the 21st now and I still dont have 6.3b. I am at 3.1.5f, I guess directv is not streaming the software and tivo is not downloading 6.3b via phone line yet.


----------



## fertree (Mar 7, 2005)

So now I finally got 6.3b this week. Before I got it my only problem was audio dropouts (every 20 seconds or so) and accompanying video pixellation, only on Fox 89. After I got it, no improvement. Any suggestions for other fixes (besides moving east)?


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

dthreet said:


> Hmm, well its the 21st now and I still dont have 6.3b. I am at 3.1.5f, I guess directv is not streaming the software and tivo is not downloading 6.3b via phone line yet.


You are not alone, but I have 6.3a.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

After forcing a two calls a day for a month, I still don't have it and have just about given up getting it...
I wonder if it might have something to do with modded machines. We have a Weaknees 250g. HD added to the capacity. Perhaps this changes the unit in some way so that it won't pick up 6.3b. I'm tired of the all the resets and audio drops, but another call to DTV is probably a waste of time. 
After the last reset we have a new problem...The machine would not respond to the remote. Somehow it had spontaneously changed the remote response code from #2 to #1. After checking things out, I changed it back, but now it's sluggish to respond to the remote commands. 
Any advise or suggestions would be appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## eichenberg (Sep 9, 2003)

humbland said:


> After forcing a two calls a day for a month, I still don't have it and have just about given up getting it...
> I wonder if it might have something to do with modded machines. We have a Weaknees 250g. HD added to the capacity. Perhaps this changes the unit in some way so that it won't pick up 6.3b. I'm tired of the all the resets and audio drops, but another call to DTV is probably a waste of time.
> Thanks


I have a stock hr10-250 and have not been upgraded to 6.3b yet. I have forced daily calls for 2 weeks now 1 per day.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

humbland said:


> I wonder if it might have something to do with modded machines.


I've the stock plus a 400GB and got the update.

Some have reported success after they switch the dial in number.

In addition to forcing calls, try manually rebooting once or twice per day. My update was late. After no luck on my last forced call of the day, I initiated a reboot and went to bed. When I checked it in the morning it was running 6.3b.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

dagap said:


> I've the stock plus a 400GB and got the update.
> 
> Some have reported success after they switch the dial in number.
> 
> In addition to forcing calls, try manually rebooting once or twice per day. My update was late. After no luck on my last forced call of the day, I initiated a reboot and went to bed. When I checked it in the morning it was running 6.3b.


By a "manual" reboot, you mean unplugging the AC and plugging it back in?
How do you look for a different dial in number?
Thanks


----------

